# Double Trouble



## Yoda-BB (7 May 2013)

Name: Double Trouble
Tank Size:45x30x30(cm)
Substrate:Black Earth Premium
Filter:Eheim 2213
Light: PL 36W x 2
Plants:Riccardia graeffei/Hemianthus callitrichoides/Eleocharis acicularis/Mini Riccia fluitans/Cryptoryne Parva/Cryptoryne nevillii/Cryptocoryne Lucens/Cryptocoryne wendtii Green/Marsilea quadrifolia/Staurogyne sp. Repens/rotala macrandra mini butterfly/Ranunculus inundatus/Echinodorus tenellus/Ludwigia Arcuata
Fauna:Blue-Eyed Albino Neon Tetra/Guppy/Yamato Shrimp/Cherry Shrimp/Otto

First layout before changing..



Minor change


----------



## Sean J (9 May 2013)

That is quite simply, beautiful!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

Very nice Yoda   Great photos too!  How long was this scape growing for?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (9 May 2013)

Beautiful tank. You had the right move the change the scape. 
Nice work


----------



## iwannagofast (9 May 2013)

Tank looks great!


----------



## Yoda-BB (10 May 2013)

Sean J said:


> That is quite simply, beautiful!


 


zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Beautiful tank. You had the right move the change the scape.
> Nice work


 


iwannagofast said:


> Tank looks great!


 
Thank you....glad you guys like it. 



Steve Smith said:


> Very nice Yoda  Great photos too! How long was this scape growing for?


 
Thank you...we kept it for about 5 months.


----------



## korakot (7 Jun 2013)

Nice to see you here, ทีนี่วงการไม้น้ำUKกำลังจะถูกสั่นสะเทือนด้วยท่าน


----------



## Yoda-BB (7 Jun 2013)

korakot said:


> Nice to see you here, ทีนี่วงการไม้น้ำUKกำลังจะถูกสั่นสะเทือนด้วยท่าน


 
Good to see you here, too...korakot. Hope you and your fish are doing fine...haha.


----------

